# Progressive home defense training.



## danbibby (May 22, 2011)

We're about 6 months into progressive home defense training with Karma, including silent hand commands and a few trips through what's known as a "kill house" with outstanding results.

My wife so far has taken her one and only time in a bite suit, needless to say she wants me to be the target from now on, I guess being tackled by a 2yo 120 pound GSD isn't her thing but she's so proud of her boy!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Who is mentoring you? The dog is defending her home against...you?? Is that typical training?


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

You are doing bite training without instruction and using the dog's handlers (your wife and yourself) as the decoy also? Have you worked and titled dogs in this capacity? Who have you trained with and for how many years?

Step way back and find a good trainer. Protection work done improperly is a liability and unnecessary risk. 

"kill house" ....I don't even.....

2 years 120lbs - overweight or oversize? Keep them lean for best long term health.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

agreed - never ever use a person who is part of the family which includes the dog as a decoy.
Silent hand signals are good as they demonstrate some control on part of the animal. In a real life conflict reflexes kick in when yelling , running , screaming , things being thrown around happen. The reflex is going to be intense focus on "the problem" . Neither you nor the dog are going to operate in hand signal , watch for the hand signal mode.


----------



## trevesty (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm with everyone else... that doesn't even make sense. Why would you want your dog to know or think it's okay to attack your wife or you?


----------

